# 1st time breeding



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

My pair spawned yesterday morning and this afternoon i've noticed fry dropping from the bubble nest. The male picks them up and spits them back into the nest. Some of them are making an attempt to swim back up on there own but the majority of them just sink slowly to the bottom. Is it normal for them to just sink without attempting to swim up? He seems to have trouble with a couple of them, has to repeatedly pick them up.


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

yea, they cant swim for a while after hatching. he will keep helping them back in untill they can swim on their own! its normal.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats....and yes that is normal.....they fall he pick them up over and over...lol...some will gets themselves back to the nest and other wait on daddy......

What are your feeding plans for the fry....this is one of the fun parts too....I love watching the fry attack and eat......


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Poor lad, the fry's are falling like a snowstorm. He's going to be worn out.
Thanks for replying.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

I have Infusoria and baby brine shrimp ready. The tank has live plants so infusoria should be growing in there but i have several jars ready as well.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great...you sound like you did your homework and ready for the next step......now the fun begins.....look forward to pic and hearing about their growth and development......


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

as do i! im excited to see how they turn out! Keep an eye on daddy, make sure he dousnt decide to make them lunch.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

It's been 24 hours now that the fry have been dropping from the nest. Poor dad is having a hard time keeping them all up there, lol. There egg sacs are getting smaller. Mom is happily swimming around back in the sorority tank. I have noticed that 1 fry has his tail curled round when he drops, all the others seem to have straight tails. Is he deformed? or will he straighten it eventually?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its hard to say at this point.....I would give it more time-it may straighten out once it become free swimming......


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Pic of fry.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hehe, they are so small. Congrats on the spawn!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome and great pic....


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

The fry are 1 week and 5 days old today. The biggest has doubled in size, they are greedy little devils and eat BBS and microworms plus infusoria.

Close ups of fry (larger than actual size)



















The marimo ball is about 2" in real life.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow quite the picture! Keep us updated!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats! What do the parents look like, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Awww so little


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool pics!


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

2 weeks old today and i can finally see them without getting the magnifying glass out :lol: 
Going to do there first big water change today, hope i don't suck any up. There so nosy already, they hang around the syringe when i'm cleaning the bottom of there tank:roll:


----------

